# Ahab1997's 2019 Lawn Journal



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

IT BEGINS.

Today was the "first" day of the 2019 lawn season for me. I pulled soil cores from the front and back yards to submit for soil sampling. The soil here is made up of clay, clay, and more clay, with some "ok" stuff just right at the top. No big surprise to me.



Also, just for funsies, if you've ever doubted the efficacy of Prodiamine, check out this picture. Can you guess which side is my yard?



Looking forward to 2019. Going to be using a lot of GCF/N-ext products along with CarbonX once it is available. The goal is to increase overall turf health, and be set up for 2020 to potentially do a sand based yard leveling project (maybe just the back yard as a test).

Here we go TLF!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Good start, @Ahab1997 . You have the same size yard as mine so I will be following this thread.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Ahab you need line domination on the front!! Good luck with the 2020 rework.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Phew, CRUSHED it in the yard today.

Scalped things down as low as my rotary mower could go (so about 1" or so). That generated 11 bags of lawn waste.

Put down the first volley of fertilizer at 1 lb of N per 1k sqft (using the 24-0-11 Sunniland that I have, until Carbon-X is available).

Sprayed Air8 at 6oz/1k sqft as well.

The season is ON!

Plan to spray Humic 12 and 0-0-2 Microgreen next weekend, if the weather allows. Can't wait for the first mow with my new Toro mower as well.

Pictures!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

You got a lot of work done there. Good to see weather is cooperating!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Quick update for weekend of 3/23.

First mow with new Toro Recycler (model 20340). The personal pace feature is pretty cool, I just have to remember that I set the pace... so I don't have to run after the mower, ha ha.

Put down some Humic 12 and 0-0-2 micro greene at 3oz/1k.

Still waiting on dormancy breakout. We're close, but not at "mow 2-3 times a week" pace yet.

Quick pics for reference sake:


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Update time!

OK, so my last update was 3/23, so let's go over what I've done since then:

3/30 - Mow at 1-3/8", also put down the last application of sulfur at 5lbs per 1k. That will be all the sulfur for this year since I've hit the recommended max of 10lbs/k per year.

4/5 - Mow at 1-3/8" (then we got ALL DAT RAIN)

4/14 (today) - Mow at 1-3/8"
Fert (24-0-11) at a rate to yield 1lb of N per k. That was the last of my Sunniland 24-0-11. Hoping that CarbonX is released in the next two weeks or so to get it here for the next feeding. If not, will likely go with straight ammonium sulfate.

Air8 at 6oz/1k and De-Thatch at 6oz/1k. Currently watering that in as I type.

Pictures!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Ahab1997 said:


> Update time!
> 
> OK, so my last update was 3/23, so let's go over what I've done since then:
> 
> ...


Looking good man


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sometimes you just need to post a domination line (taken yesterday, so a few days after a mow, it looked nice though)


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Holy cow, so much rain in Austin, and more is coming! I'm starting to reach the limits of what I can do with a non-level surface. Oh well, still dominating the entire street.

Updates!

4/20 - Mow, Humic 12 at 3oz/1k, Imidacloriprid (anti-grub) at 0.6oz/1k.

4/26 - Mow

4/29 - Spot spray for weeds using Speedzone (1oz/gal)

5/4 - Mow (grass was a little wet).

Pictures!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

OK, let's get an update post rolling here:

5/10 - 
Mow at 1-3/4". Went up a notch because things are growing SO fast right now.
First application of CarbonX. Went at the 3lbs/k rate suggested by pretty much everyone, that yields about 0.7lbsN/k.
Did another application of Air8 and D-Thatch at 6oz/K.

5/15 - Mid week/late night lawn work 
Mow at 1-3/4"
Bifenthrin at 0.5oz/k. Pretreatment for chinch bugs and mosquitos (they're coming, just wait)
Humic12 at 3oz/k

5/19 -
Mow at 1-3/8" in the back yard. Had to DOUBLE MOW thanks to the lawn wizardry of @thegrassfactor and @Lawncology .
Changed to 1-3/4" for the front yard, to avoid yet another double mow.

Update pictures!


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

If I can ask, what kind of sulfur did you use? I assume you put it down because we have high Ph soil here.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I got some prilled Sulfur from Lowes.

Yes the idea is to use it to help lower the pH of the soil.


----------

